# Tattoos



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Do you think tattoos on people hurt your business? Does it reflect poorly on your businessse image and standards or do you think it doesn't matter. I am talking within reason here not on the neck or face, but forearm and wrist. Where the customer can see.
Cole


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Do you think tattoos on people hurt your business? Does it reflect poorly on your businessse image and standards or do you think it doesn't matter. I am talking within reason here not on the neck or face, but forearm and wrist. Where the customer can see.
> Cole



Yup! NO Discussion about it. 

We are coming upon an age that has become acclimated to "Body Art" in all forms. But America is still a bit skeptical of an "Inked Man". A Woman??? 3 Fold scared!!!!!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

You can try out your theory for a mere $12 [plus S/H]











> With this incredible invention, you can get a fierce tattoo as quick and easy as putting on a shirt. Just slip one of these Tattoo Sleeves over your arm and you'll be the envy of every dock worker and biker chick for miles around. (And kids... wear 'em to school and see how quickly your grades rise!)
> 
> The principal behind Tattoo Sleeves is quite simple -- They're kind of like sheer nylon stockings with detailed tattoo graphics printed on them.​





Tattoo Sleeve

PS:
Makes a great stocking stuffer too !​​


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Yup! NO Discussion about it.
> 
> We are coming upon an age that has become acclimated to "Body Art" in all forms. But America is still a bit skeptical of an "Inked Man". A Woman??? 3 Fold scared!!!!!



Not what I wanted to here, but had a feeling it's true. I haven't had any customers question me about my tattoo's but. I have been told I am intimidating. From a previous boss. Haveing a lot of tattoo's that show with a t shirt on and being 6'4 might have something to do with it. I am really a nice guy though that rarely gets angry.

Thanks celtic but allready am working on the real thing.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I like tatoos but would never get one in site for that reason. I have one on my right upper arm and want more. I just know how people are so.....


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

"I have a doctrine in Bovine Feces........"

AKA, a BSA!!!


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a band of flames on my forearm about 3"x8", which is my only visible tattoo, I have others behind my clothing. I do not believe that it has hurt me but I would be hesitant about getting anymore. I want to be as accessible to everyone as possible and a sleeve does not fit into that.

I got my wrist tattoo before I had intentions of starting my own business.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> "I have a doctrine in Bovine Feces........"
> 
> AKA, a BSA!!!


 Yup...
PHD
From UCLA
Heard about it on TV
On HBO
Recorded on VHS
Then transfered to DVD
Now I talk about it on CT:w00t:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

curapa said:


> I got my wrist tattoo before I had intentions of starting my own business.


Wear a watch :thumbup:


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

With any business, I think tattoos that are visible are generally frowned upon. I have 5, but you would never see them unless I ran around with my shirt and pants off- which would be way more entertaining then the actual tattoos. :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

"Quote" iz fookin up................


" A while back one of my helpers had tattoos covering his arms and my clients never trusted or addressed him with respect which was a damn shame, cause he was a good guy! "

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Empirical Data!


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> "Quote" iz fookin up................
> 
> 
> " A while back one of my helpers had tattoos covering his arms and my clients never trusted or addressed him with respect which was a damn shame, cause he was a good guy! "
> ...


 
ahhh you caught me before the edit....quick on the toes


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

A.W.Davis said:


> ahhh you caught me before the edit....quick on the toes


:thumbsup:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i feel it depends on the tattoos.i have had guys working for me that were to say the least tattooed.and they always seem to were tank tops.i dont think it has hurt my biz any,but i do draw the line about removing their shirts in high traffic areas.

i have a tat,but it is only shown when i wear sleeveless shirts.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

stacker said:


> i feel it depends on the tattoos.i have had guys working for me that were to say the least tattooed.and they always seem to were tank tops.i dont think it has hurt my biz any,but i do draw the line about removing their shirts in high traffic areas.
> 
> i have a tat,but it is only shown when i wear sleeveless shirts.


Jailhouse or String and Needle....................


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Working on a full sleeve of all Dali art work, it is actually a real conversation starter, once got a orginal Dali etching from some one I sided a house for.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Jailhouse or String and Needle....................


mine is pro,theirs were combinations of all of the above.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

stacker said:


> mine is* pro*.


Not sure I would say THAT.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> Not sure I would say THAT.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Working on a full sleeve of all Dali art work, it is actually a real conversation starter, once got a orginal Dali etching from some one I sided a house for.


Cool:thumbup:

My sleeve is all about what I enjoy TOOLS:clap:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Do you think tattoos on people hurt your business? Does it reflect poorly on your businessse image and standards or do you think it doesn't matter. I am talking within reason here not on the neck or face, but forearm and wrist. Where the customer can see.
> Cole


It would mine, as probably half of my customers are elderly women, referred to me by same.

This fall I was installing a security light across the street from a rental house getting a "Trashout"? and the "contractor" approached me and commented on my truck sign. Said his partner was also looking into the aging-in-place market, thought it was real nice of me to be providing the service. He did seem pleasant enough but his mannerisms suggested they were learned while incarcerated..... reinforced by the quality of the tattoos :thumbup:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Celtic said:


> You can try out your theory for a mere $12 [plus S/H]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link!! I will be ordering the "Psycho" tat for security purposes. Quote from the supplier:

*"Tattoo Sleeves have changed our lives. Now, when we walk through warehouse districts and dark alleyways, people see our tattoos and get out of the way."*

:notworthy


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.stupid.com/fun/TSLV.html

Poop Candy - $9.99

Poop Calendar - $13.95

The Shock and Faces on Christmas Morning - Priceless!!!


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

My one tattoo (just one for now) is on the outside of my right calf and isn't offensice at all (red maple leaf with a #30 inside it. I've never had anyone remotely comment or refer to it. I doubt it's ever cost me a job.

My next tats are going to be my daughters' names - one on each shoulder - I can't see that being an issue either. I just can't decide on the font, etc. that I want yet.


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

listen, when someone gets a tattoo they have to ACCEPT the fact that there is a negative connotaion associated with them. plain and simple. when people see a tattoo,they automatically think that person may lack slightly in the moral standards category. customers like the clean cut,polite,well spoken types. thats just the way it is. obviously the person needs to be good at what he does. i'll give an overly simplistic example/comparison. you have 2 guys coming in for estimates and one guy pulls up in a beat up truck and is covered in tattoo's. he may very well be great at his craft. then you have a clean cut guy with a truck that is'nt all beat up pull in your driveway. the tattoo'ed guy will always give you that pre-concieved notion even if he pulled up in a nice truck.in some way,people think possibly the guy did some jail time and thats where he got his tatts. nowadays everyone has some ink but there is still that connotation. i'm a very nice guy; if i got a mohawk and dyed my hair blue i would still be the same person. i would just have to live with the fact that people will view me differently.


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

one final note. business is all about an edge especially in something as competitive as our industry. having visible tattoo's can lesson someone's edge. forget about the bull**** of not judging a book by its cover. the world has been and will always be that way.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

enforcer said:


> listen, when someone gets a tattoo they have to ACCEPT the fact that there is a negative connotaion associated with them. plain and simple. when people see a tattoo,they automatically think that person may lack slightly in the moral standards category. customers like the clean cut,polite,well spoken types. thats just the way it is. obviously the person needs to be good at what he does. i'll give an overly simplistic example/comparison. you have 2 guys coming in for estimates and one guy pulls up in a beat up truck and is covered in tattoo's. he may very well be great at his craft. then you have a clean cut guy with a truck that is'nt all beat up pull in your driveway. the tattoo'ed guy will always give you that pre-concieved notion even if he pulled up in a nice truck.in some way,people think possibly the guy did some jail time and thats where he got his tatts. nowadays everyone has some ink but there is still that connotation. i'm a very nice guy; if i got a mohawk and dyed my hair blue i would still be the same person. i would just have to live with the fact that people will view me differently.


Sorry but I'm afraid your analogy isn't exactly relevant to the original post. I would argue that combining a tattooed person with the beat up truck grossly skews your argument.

Someone pulling up in a truck that's falling apart, back-firing, etc., with or without tattoos is already behind the 8-ball when it comes to the quote.


----------



## Voiles (Nov 24, 2008)

I have full sleeves on both arms nothing offensive. I don't think it has hurt me at all. All of my tattoo's were done by a pro. One on each arm being portraits of my daughters. Other than haveing tattoo's I am a very clean cut guy. I have had alot of compliments on my Tattoo's from customers. I think alot of it depends on what kind of tattoo's you have. I also live in an area where tattoo's are very comon. That being said when I had all off my ink done I was working at a factory that I thought I would work at for the rest of my life, like my dad and grandfather did. The only place I see it might hurt me was if I was trying to do comercial work.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Voiles said:


> I have full sleeves on both arms nothing offensive. I don't think it has hurt me at all. All of my tattoo's were done by a pro. One on each arm being portraits of my daughters. Other than haveing tattoo's I am a very clean cut guy. I have had alot of compliments on my Tattoo's from customers. I think alot of it depends on what kind of tattoo's you have. I also live in an area where tattoo's are very comon. That being said when I had all off my ink done I was working at a factory that I thought I would work at for the rest of my life, like my dad and grandfather did. The only place I see it might hurt me was if I was trying to do comercial work.




Valid and Valued Opinion and Experience!!!!



Have you seen this yet???

http://www.contractortalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44


*Welcome to ContractorTalk.Com*


.


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

me and MALCO have the same Tattoo's of a rat hanging by a noose with a death before dishonor written in italian tattooed on our backs. that helps assure we get paid.
Malco spent time on D-block,i can tell.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

enforcer said:


> Malco spent time on D-block,i can tell.


You are not helping me here................


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Tattoos are cool, load up now while they're cheap with the recession, I recommend a third eyeball on the forehead and a naked lady on the forearm.





.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Tattoos are cool, load up now while they're cheap with the recession, I recommend a third eyeball on the forehead and a naked lady on the forearm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....I believe you may have those backwards.....


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

No one ever bought a job because the salesman had a tat. Many connect tat's to prison life so they won't buy from that salesman. 

It all depends on the type of work you do and who you deal with. If you finish concrete in new construction, no one cares. If you manage the company or sell the jobs, or work around a homeowner, it will make a difference.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, I think tattoos can hurt how far you go with just about any job. One company I worked for had a superintendent with some visible tattoos on his arm. He had lots of experience, but was put in a low spot in the chain of command, he was more like an assistant. I think the tattoos is part of what kept him from moving up. Even though I think people with tattoos can do their job just as well, people look at it and think 'unprofessional'. People like doing business with a clean cut average looking person.


----------



## Max Nomad (Aug 29, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Do you think tattoos on people hurt your business? Does it reflect poorly on your businessse image and standards or do you think it doesn't matter. I am talking within reason here not on the neck or face, but forearm and wrist. Where the customer can see.
> Cole


My personal feelings on tatts and how I'd deal with them on the business side are two different stories.

Because of my lifelong love for Art and Graphics, I consider tatts to be an art form, especially since they often tell one or more stories from that person's past if you're observant enough to take a close look.

Sometimes it's evidence of a person that loves Art or Culture.
Other times it's past or present affiliations (e.g. - gangs, fraternities, military, etc),
and still other times it might just be a silent reminder of a forgotten night of their youth, one with too much Cuervo Gold, Jack Daniels, or some other weird binge that causes one to wake up the next morning butt-ass naked with their shoes on.
As far as my company goes, my concerns about visible tatts on my employees would be solely based on what that employee does and what the tatt is.

A sales person with tatts showing is a big No-No. Male or female, I hired that sales rep as a "suit" and, like with any other part of a strike team, they have their uniform and part of their tactical responsibility is to present an image that says "business". The key word here is 'showing'; as long as it doesn't interfere with that suit image I have no problem it.
For my subs and laborers, it's almost a judgment call based on cultural sensitivity to where we're working at the time, especially with residential customers. If the homeowner is somewhere in their 50s or older, if I had an employee with some Marilyn Manson-style tattoos up and down his arms, I'd have him wear long sleeves during that project. If the homeowner was, let's say, a concert promoter that wasn't easily shocked by little things like that I'd probably let it slide. I'd take the same approach to clothing as well (e.g. - no explicit t-shirts, etc.)
As far as how I would perceive other businesses with representatives showing tattoos, I have a tendency to use that to my advantage. Where there are sales reps who might try hard to close a deal with me, I'll look at that tattoo, begin asking questions and soon after that I will have disassembled their approach to see what they're really about.

By the way, before anyone asks, I do have a tattoo. It's B&W symbol that I created, about the size of the bottom of a soup can and just below my collar bone.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

times are changing. i had/have a no tattoo policy for years. hired a lead man who hid them from me @ both interviews. i was pissed when i saw him a few days later and he's sporting sleeves. by then the job was well underway and going fine, his work and promptness was not a problem, was well tooled and knew what he was doing. he worked for me for 5 yrs and together we did very fine work and customers would ask for him on future projects. maybe the exception but i did learn tattoos don't make the man


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

my next tattoo is going to be a full body tattoo of myself,only a little taller!:thumbsup:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

stacker said:


> my next tattoo is going to be a full body tattoo of myself,only a little taller!:thumbsup:


hehe, that reminds me of my younger days working at a motorcycle clothing company that specialized in deer skin, the owner showed around a letter he had received asking for a special suit. Apparently some body had saved his fathers skin  , had it tanned and all and was looking to have it custom taylored.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

No one in my immediate family at tat's. Some cousins and inlaws had them from childhood, none, that I know of, done professionally. One friend had his removed later. That friend is still in prison the last I heard. The ones that went to prison had tat's before going down. I agree, tat's do not make the man. They can be a negative indication though.

BTW, my youngest got drunk while in the marine corp and had part of one done professionally. I didn't know it for a while after he got out. Blank sun shape with flames on the perimeter I think. I think my oldest son told me about it. Glad my youngest son did not have his wife's name applied, if that was what he had in mind. They soon divorced.

Anyone on here have 13 1/2 between the thumb and index finger?
Sweet and sour on the chest? 
FFFF on the knuckles?
LOVE HATE on the knouckles?

Heheh, just a few examples of the ones these folks have, all needle and thread, I think. Nasty looking for the most part.
Lot of difference in needle and thread and the work of a pro with the right equipment.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Malco that is nothing when I was was in college 18years old I ended up teaching all the noobs how to weld so my teacher could help the more advanced people perfect the art of welding. Yes I am that good (better)


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> :thumbsup:


 1/4" leaf spring mount on a trailer welded to 2x2" 1/8" wall square tubing.
Used an old lincoln arc welder on it, older than me. Pic is after hitting it with the wire wheel to remove the slag.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> 1/4" leaf spring mount on a trailer welded to 2x2" 1/8" wall square tubing.
> Used an old lincoln arc welder on it, older than me. Pic is after hitting it with the wire wheel to remove the slag.



Just the right amount of "Bluing". Nice!!!! No........ Beautiful!!! Narry a hint of Slag Burn!!!!

I learned a trick a few years back. (I am no Welder of Definition). 

So I ask you.....How would you repair a crack in a Ford F-150 cast exhaust manifold with a 'Stick Weld' (A backwoods Mexican "Metal Magician" showed me how).


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

With some arc stick welding rod, going by memory hear nickel 55 may be. I would have to read the package to be shure.
Or buy a new manifold.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> With some arc stick welding rod, going by memory hear nickel 55 may be. I would have to read the package to be shure.
> Or buy a new manifold.


Heated it with a torch till it glowed THEN laid the bead, Inch-By-Inch as it got hot.

Worked LIKE A CHARM.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I got more tattoos than you can shake a stick at. Its not the tattoos that make the person, its whats in the heart. I have no problems getting along with a HO just because of them. I do not, and never will hide them at all.

Period!


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

lawndart said:


> Not at all. Do you have a wrist tattoo?


Not yet :w00t:


I was thinking of starting on my backside.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

When I was just a boy,

The crew chief and his recently "released" helper decided lunch time was a good a time as any to put down some ink.

What you can make with a broken tape deck, bic pen and some guitar string. Top notch vocational training right there I tell ya.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Aframe said:


> When I was just a boy,
> 
> 
> What you can make with a broken tape deck, bic pen and some guitar string. Top notch vocational training right there I tell ya.



One HELLUVAN Automatic Tag/Tat Gun!!!! REALLY!!!! 'Cept Walkman Motors work best!!!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

******


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I don't have any tattoos and will never get one. There's way to many negative connotations attached with tattoos and I think rightfully so. Within the framework of our society, they normally raise a red flag for our higher end customers. Plus there's enough roadblocks involved with running a successful business, why complicate the process further by hideous tattoos. Tats and long hair are not cool IMO because I feel like that person is tring to hard to stand out or be different.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

One more pointer, if you're young and not married, get your girlfriend's name tattooed on yourself. :thumbsup:







.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## Kelly's (Dec 5, 2008)

My customers want a contractor with several degrees. At least two should be in psychiatry, three in design, four in engineering, two in interior decorating and so forth. Since I am presumed to have degrees in psychiatry, it is also presumed I should understand myself well enough to address my urges to adopt habits of self mutilation, or at least be able to understand the differences between my body and an "art" canvas.

Seriously, I have passed up employees because they have to many holes in their head, or because they looked like and escapee from an HP Inkjet printer rampage. I have enough problems contending with image projection without having to address customer opinions about cultural differences.

I go round and round about this with my daughter. She wants so much to make herself unemployable (e/.g., purple hair, gauged ears, lip rings, tramp stamp). With some things, there is no going back. 

I understand wanting to fit in, whether by having the latest pair of Nikies, the latest hybrid skill saw, Fesstool), or whatever. But those things are temporary. Body ink isn't. It's letting a seventeen year old make decisions for a forty year old that will be apparent to the world.

Are these prejudices? Yes. I watch Sci Fi movies and know what you tattooed freaks are really like (he says as he subtly moves his hand up over his tattoo born of a wild drunken binge over thirty years ago).

Simply put, all it takes is a few of the foregoing opinions to discredit the job.

There are a lot of "old farts" around. They are usually the ones who can afford us. They are the ones whose houses we remodel and repair. Their values and efforts are what made our jobs today possible. Only a few out of the many see tattoos the way you do. 

If you think there isn't a stigma attached to tattoos, at least from the perspective of many "old" people paying the bill, you presume too much.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Kelly's said:


> It's letting a seventeen year old make decisions for a forty year old that will be apparent to the world.



:notworthy

Thankyou thankyou thankyou Kelly's, oh wise one. "I will be using this line with my curtain climbers", says Davit so hisself.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Kelly's said:


> My customers want a contractor with several degrees. At least two should be in psychiatry..........."old" people paying the bill, you presume too much.


:thumbsup:Very well said and passionate!!!!:thumbsup:


And.............


Welcome to ContractorTalk.Com

.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

lawndart said:


> LMAO


I don't even want to know where the Princess Leia tat is!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

wizendwizard said:


> I don't even want to know where the Princess Leia tat is!


You _ARE_ a Geek!!!!!!! But a Funny one!!!!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I guess you guys wouldn't hire a Samoan regardless of his skills, talents and degrees?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Ethics issues aside, the big question is : Can a tatto be erased later?

Answer :

1. No/Never, or

2. Yes/Partially? (w/ chemical taint?) , or

3. Yes, Completely? (w/assuming skin removal/regrowth procedure performed? j/k)

That's what we want to know.


----------



## Max Nomad (Aug 29, 2008)

Celtic said:


> I guess you guys wouldn't hire a Samoan regardless of his skills, talents and degrees?


It's tough to find a heavily tattooed Samoan or Maori tribesman in many parts of the country.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Max Nomad said:


> It's tough to find a heavily tattooed Samoan or Maori tribesman in many parts of the country.


And when you do find one, they are SCARY LOOKIN' MoFo's. But......Generally the sweetest, most courteous, "Hooked on Tradition" pussy cats one might ever know.

Or they look like this..............










http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/VLC/vlcsnap-297140.png











http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/VLC/vlcsnap-297297.png


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

*Samoan BullDozer* guy from WWE wrestling entertainment. I wonder where he go now, maybe his work contracts has expired?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> And when you do find one, they are SCARY LOOKIN" MoFo's. Generally the sweetest, most courteous, "Hooked on Tradition" pussy cats one might ever know.
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc97/MalcoNewYork/VLC/vlcsnap-297297.png


I worked with a Samoan guy that was HUGE...WTF do these monsters eat :blink:...like you said, he was scary looking ~ long hair, tats, dark biker glasses, didn't talk too much at all...but what someone looks like is a shallow way to judge a man.
I talked to him [well, mostly his chest LOL]....he was a sweetheart, knew his trade, total family man with a passion for bikes.
I guarantee if you irritated him, he would crush your head like a soda can with one hand.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

I didn't get my tat's to fit in with any crowd. Everyone of my tattoos has a special reason why I got it. Also they are all coverable except for the cross on my leg with my kid's initials, and that one is only seen if I wear shorts during the summer which I rarely do. 

Now if a person has them on their face or neck that can be a problem.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

camaroman2125 said:


> I didn't get my tat's to fit in with any crowd. Everyone of my tattoos has a special reason why I got it. Also they are all coverable except for the cross on my leg with my kid's initials, and that one is only seen if I wear shorts during the summer which I rarely do.
> 
> Now if a person has them on their face or neck that can be a problem.



Face or Neck...............SERIOUS Body Art Enthusiast or Gang/Prison Shiiiitbag. (If I offended anyone. HANDLE IT!). 

And as an addendum to my post...........NO ONE ever changes. On the surface? Often!!! But NEVER at Heart!


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

lawndart said:


> Dude, a wrist tattoo? Thats a couple notches up on the gay belt where I'm from lol.


 
It's a little late now but I have just read through this thread and saw your reply. When I reffered to my wrist tattoo it's a bit more than that. The tattoo begins at my wrist and extends about 10" up my arm, about 3 1/2" wide, it can't be covered up with a watch. :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude, a wrist tattoo? Thats a couple notches up on the gay belt where I'm from lol.


> It's a little late now but I have just read through this thread and saw your reply. When I reffered to my wrist tattoo it's a bit more than that. The tattoo begins at my wrist and extends about 10" up my arm, about 3 1/2" wide, it can't be covered up with a watch. :laughing:


:laughing:OK! So not gay. Just B and D????:laughing:


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> curapa said:
> 
> 
> > lawndart said:
> ...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Black and Decker ?

That was good!!!!




http://www.armory.com/tests/bdsm.html



No! NOT ME!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

SelfContract said:


> Ethics issues aside, the big question is : Can a tatto be erased later?
> 
> Answer :
> 
> ...


If it came out of a gumball machine, yes, with some soap and water. The real ones can be removed, it's expensive and hurts more than when you got it and can scar, although now they have laser removal, I know nothing about that. Swimming in salt water every day will remove them after a few years.




.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> curapa said:
> 
> 
> > MALCO.New.York said:
> ...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

curapa said:


> I scored 96% pure. I am not telling the 4 questions I answered yes to.


I think that the 4% qualifies for a "Digit Foul"!!!!


----------

